

Conspiracy Theories Abound After Navy Yard Shooting - X4
http://www.wired.com/dangerroom/2013/09/navy-yard-conspiracies/

======
brubaker
"I sense another false flag"

I would like to know how many times that poster senses "another false flag" a
week, let alone a year.

That person probably blames a red light or the corner store being out of milk
on a "covert operation in progress"

